

My project, updated: See what Twitter listens to. feedback appreciated - cstefanovici
http://www.spottmusic.com

======
tjbd3
This is cool. I've been using it since you told me about it. You should
mention that one can load twitter friends and easily check what they listen to

~~~
cstefanovici
thanks Tom

